# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Авиационный музей в городе Мерзебург (Германия).

## Холостяк

Долгое время имел желание посетить историческое место авиагарнизон Мерзебург – хозяйство прославленной 6 Гвардейской ИАД.… В прошлое воскресенье удалось завернуть на денек в Мерзебург… Как обычно в Германии в воскресенье ничего не работает, однако авиамузей работал. Народу было немного. Кафешка в Интерфлюговском «Ту» не работала… Билет в музей стоит 5 евроМарок, за фотосъемку в музее еще 50 еффроПфенюшек… Немецкого языка я не знаю, поэтому проблемы понимания, что к чему, были. Работников музея там было человека два, которые тоже проблемно на русском и английском… Поэтому я прошел по музею без общения, задаваний кучи появившихся вопросов…, просто поглазел, пофотографировал...
Расположен музей на территории аэродрома. Если не ошибаюсь, даже сравнил свои домашние фотки – в ангаре ТЭЧи. Второй ангар был как учебный центр с классами, тренажёром. Прицепляю фоты ангара центра…, у меня они с Сесной-нарушителем есть…, и есть фотка конференц зала центра. Пройтись по аэродрому и посмотреть объекты просто не было времени. Территория музея огорожена, уютна и ухожена. К ангару пристроены дополнительные постройки для экспонатов авто-мото техники. Кафешка есть. Есть экспонаты под открытым небом. Хорошо все сделано!
Добраться до музея легко. Гарнизона не узнать. Остался только ДОС командного состава, здания довоенной постройки – штаб дивизии и напротив штаб связистов… Сейчас эти здания прекрасно реконструированы и жилые. Дома офицеров с памятником Миг-15 нету… На месте - аллея с каштанами!
Впечатление о авиамузее может создаться двоякое. Это не только музей авиации, там собраны и коллекции автомобилей, и коллекция мотоциклов, коллекции моделей различной техники… В частности коллекции значков, символики…, формы…, фотоаппаратов, пишущих машинок…, и даже домашних предметов быта времен ГДР… В помещении предметов социалистического периода даже запах старости, плесени, что создает впечатление далекого прошлого и зачахлого… Те же предметы социалистической домашней утвари, конечно же смотрятся убого и представлены как-то не по-музейному, а как куча старья-барахла…. Обратите на это внимание при просмотре фото. То есть, однозначно присутствует вполне интересный идеологический ход в подаче данной темки… Поэтому тут, как я отмечал существование двоякости восприятия, создается впечатление убогости того времени. Хотя вполне естественно то, что уровень всей этой бытовой техники да и вообще уровень жизни сейчас шагнул далеко вперед. Поэтому у молодежи есть повод приколоться. А вот у людей, живших в то время, возникает ностальгия по тем временам… Люди того времени помнят, что именно в то время это были предметы совершенства и мечтаний любого чека. У меня нахлынула волна положительных эмоций при виде всего этого антиквариата. Молодцы создатели музея – сохранили и показали! Порадовали!
При этом существует разграничение и совершенно другая подача материала о фашистском прошлом. Обратите внимание на это при просмотре фотографий. Экспонаты и документы нацистского периода представлены отдельно и уже действительно по-музейному и формируют вполне даже более положительное восприятие, чем экспонаты социалистического прошлого…. 
Отмечу главное – информации об авиационном подразделении дислоцировавшемся в этом месте - НИКАКОЙ. Кто…, что…, фотографии…, наименование части – ничего нет. Указано, что находились советская авиационная часть и все. Это обидно. В принципе не вижу чего-то даже политически или идеологически крамольного представить в музее информацию о тех советских пилотах, кто защищал мирное небо ГДР, информировать какая задача стояла перед советскими авиаторами. А это не мало важный момент - прикрытия индустриального центра ГДР – заводов Буна и Лёйна от реальной американского военного удара…. И так же… Дать информацию, что жили то с немцами мы действительно хорошо, несмотря на такую страшную войну, в которой были врагами… Я вообще не касаюсь официальности, государственности-политики, а именно простых людей - дружили с немцами РЕАЛЬНО ХОРОШО. Поэтому можно было помимо выпячивания острых проблем, показать и положительные моменты. Американцы, как представлены музейными экспонатами, были не такие уж «голуби мира»…, а им там немало уделено «радостных» мест. Меня вообще приколол экспонат фюзеляжного пилона Миг-21 с громкой табличкой «Для ядерного оружия». Ну надо же! Это даже указали…… Да, действительно, на фюзеляжный пилон МиГ-21 можно было подвесить тактическое ядерное оружие… Хороший ход… Вот господа немцы забыли указать ВАЖНЫЙ момент, если уж если представляют множество экспонатов американской Армии так же и указать как американцы этими и с помощью этих экспонатов бомбили немецкие города…, какие бомбы они использовали для убийства мирного населения Дрездена…., даже при ударе по тому же аэродрому Люфтваффе и прилегающим жилым домам Мерзебурга…., сколько погибло…, ведь о том, что теоритически подвесить под Миг-21 они не забыли указать... Так что тут осадочек остался, но в большей части о музее – эмоции и впечатления тока ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!!!
В принципе, неплохо было бы действительно выйти на контакт с руководством музея и сделать небольшую экспозицию о 6 ГИАД, с фотографиями, документами, чтоб жители города и посетители музея знали и действительно объективно представляли кто тут был, какая советская авиационная часть и для чего… Это было бы приятно ветеранам прославленного авиасоединения, членам их семей и интересно-впечатляюще для посетителей музея….
Вообщем.., смотрим фото… Свои фотки дополнил еще несколькими из Интернета, для общего восприятия бывшего хозяйства прославленной Советской авиационной дивизии…

----------


## Холостяк

2..................

----------


## Холостяк

3....................................

----------


## Холостяк

4...................................

----------


## Холостяк

5......................................

----------


## Холостяк

6.........................................

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати..., это вот реконструированное под жилой дом здание Штаба 6 ГИАД..., вход..., бывшее здание Люфтваффе... Вид со стороны Дома офицеров и памятника МиГ-15.

----------


## радист

> ....
>  Меня вообще приколол экспонат фюзеляжного пилона Миг-21 с громкой табличкой «Для ядерного оружия». Ну надо же! Это даже указали…… Да, действительно, на фюзеляжный пилон МиГ-21 можно было подвесить тактическое ядерное оружие… Хороший ход… Вот господа немцы забыли указать ВАЖНЫЙ момент, если уж если представляют множество экспонатов американской Армии так же и указать как американцы этими и с помощью этих экспонатов бомбили немецкие города…, какие бомбы они использовали для убийства мирного населения Дрездена…., даже при ударе по тому же аэродрому Люфтваффе и прилегающим жилым домам Мерзебурга…., сколько погибло…, ведь о том, что теоритически подвесить под Миг-21 они не забыли указать... Так что тут осадочек остался, но в большей части о музее – эмоции и впечатления тока ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!!!
> В принципе, неплохо было бы действительно выйти на контакт с руководством музея и сделать небольшую экспозицию о 6 ГИАД, с фотографиями, документами, чтоб жители города и посетители музея знали и действительно объективно представляли кто тут был, какая советская авиационная часть и для чего… Это было бы приятно ветеранам прославленного авиасоединения, членам их семей и интересно-впечатляюще для посетителей музея….


Часть первая:
Да, это действительно один из главных проблем - люди просто не хотят об этом думать. Тем более, что Американцы - это сегоня хорошие и Русские - это сегодня плохие. И для общего мнения это удобнее показать палцами на русских, и может быть денги на музей сокращают, если высказания "слишком далеко" от "официальных" - значит "анти русских". И, честно говоря, действует ещо старая "советская секретность" - что зделали Американцы, это более или менее известно - но все что связанно с ГСВСГД или 16.ВА это под секретом и каждая новость (даже, если это на самом деле естественно) это сензация!

По этому: часть вторая:
Было бы хорошо и полезно связаться с музейем. Чаще всего у нас (в Германии в целом) просто нет достоверных информацией, тем более на пример фотографтей или рассказов о жизьни в Советских гарнизонах. То пожалуиста, если хотите, я помагу.

----------


## Холостяк

> Часть первая:
> Да, это действительно один из главных проблем - люди просто не хотят об этом думать. Тем более, что Американцы - это сегоня хорошие и Русские - это сегодня плохие. И для общего мнения это удобнее показать палцами на русских, и может быть денги на музей сокращают, если высказания "слишком далеко" от "официальных" - значит "анти русских". И, честно говоря, действует ещо старая "советская секретность" - что зделали Американцы, это более или менее известно - но все что связанно с ГСВСГД или 16.ВА это под секретом и каждая новость (даже, если это на самом деле естественно) это сензация!
> 
> По этому: часть вторая:
> Было бы хорошо и полезно связаться с музейем. Чаще всего у нас (в Германии в целом) просто нет достоверных информацией, тем более на пример фотографтей или рассказов о жизьни в Советских гарнизонах. То пожалуиста, если хотите, я помагу.


Ну стратегических секретов, я считаю, и расскрывать не обязательно. Конечно неплохо было бы документами подкрепить, а так в том же Мерзебурге в общих чертах сделать экспозицию по 6 Гвардейской авиадивизии, которая там находилась... Без акцентов на боевой путь во 2-й Мировой, а чисто по дислокации в Группе Советских войск в Германии... То есть - кто жил в городке, для чего там находились и чем занимались. Просто посетителям музея это будет интересно узнать, так сказать, из первых рук без пропаганды. О том, что все советские военнослужащие не считали себя оккупантами (даже дело не в коммунистической пропаганде), как сейчас пытаются представить, а люди по-человечески четко знали что они В ГОСТЯХ и причем вынужденных... Пока у соседей амеры сидят, то в противовес и мы должны сидеть... Амеры там тоже не с игрушечными пистолетиками и самолетиками находились..., и не такие они добрые-миролюбивые и щедрые на самом деле... Дело не шуточное. 
Это все надо продумать..., собрать материалы..., оформить все тонко, без акцентов на негатив, а наоборот показать все положительное и хорошее. У меня много фотографий сохранилось. В принципе, не сложно сделать стенд с фотографиями и текстовой информацией. Вот второй вопрос - пойдут ли на встречу владельцы музея, чтоб разместить этот стенд? Я был бы признателен если б Вы спросили владельцев музея... Это пока главный вопрос. А так, я без проблем готов сверстать стенд, отпечатать его и привезти его в музей. Им останется только определиться с местом для размещения в общей экспозиции музея. В любом случае у меня желание еще посетить Мерзебург, так как я не успел побывать там где хотел ( к примеру - в Замке Черного ворона)...

----------


## fsl

Спасибо,я хоть и мальцом был ,и жили немного не в тех городках,но настальгией аж пробило,особенно предметы быта(полотенца кухонные у мамы все еще в ходу)
ПС в декабре буду АФСить эту сторону германии постораюсь и этот филд зацепить :Smile:

----------


## радист

> ... пойдут ли на встречу владельцы музея, чтоб разместить этот стенд? Я был бы признателен если б Вы спросили владельцев музея... Это пока главный вопрос. А так, я без проблем готов сверстать стенд, отпечатать его и привезти его в музей. Им останется только определиться с местом для размещения в общей экспозиции музея. В любом случае у меня желание еще посетить Мерзебург, так как я не успел побывать там где хотел ( к примеру - в Замке Черного ворона)...


Стараюсь узнать у владнльцам, как они об этом думают.

----------


## Холостяк

> Стараюсь узнать у владнльцам, как они об этом думают.


Спасибо!

----------


## Холостяк

Вообщем связь с музеем - есть. Добро на размещение информации о нашей авиационной части - получено. Занялся сбором материалов, фото, документов и продумыванием как это все скомпоновать. Уже связался на одноклассниках - от туда есть фотографии. Спасибо 
 Pilotу за шикарные фото фалькенбергских МиГ-29... 
Просьба - если у кого есть интересные фотографии, инфа, документы по 6 ГИАД в ГСВГ, то очень благодарен если поделитесь для передачи  музей.

----------


## Холостяк

Сверстал я красочный планшетик..., с фото, со схемками.... Текстовка небольшая, чисто информационная, расчитана на простого обывателя. 
Пока есть проблемы с переводом.

----------


## радист

> Сверстал я красочный планшетик..., с фото, со схемками.... Текстовка небольшая, чисто информационная, расчитана на простого обывателя. 
> Пока есть проблемы с переводом.


Холостяк, смотри личное сообщение

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, смотри личное сообщение


Что-то у меня пусто....

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Когда начал вникать в данную историческую проблематику, то обнаружил интересную информацию
В районе Мерзебурга находится 15 воинских захоронений нашим соотечественникам - советским людям.
Когда читал карточки учета этих захоронений прямо щемило в груди.... Столько жертв...

Вот представляю выборочно 4 карточки из 15... 
Мемориалы погибшим от американских бомбардировок... В земле рядом с гражданскими немецкими гражданами и наши люди... Захоронение советских людей, наших военнопленных, угнанных на рабские работы.... 

Почитайте....
Вот материалы для любого музея!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот мемориал. Он известен всем, кто проходил службу в Мерзебургском гарнизоне. Там захоронены советские военнослужащие умершие от ран после Победы, как и погибшие от "выстрелов в спину" от недобитых фашистов.., туда перезахоронили военнопленных, так же там находится две братских могилы русских солдатиков - военнопленных умерших в плену еще в 1-ю Мировую...... Шефствовала над этим мемориалом воинская часть "пантонеров" из артгородка. 
Авиагарнизоновские проводили там церемонию возложения венков на мемориальные праздники как 9 мая, 23 февраля... Участвовали из дивизии, полковые, тыловики.... Построение.., почетный караул со стрельбой... Были представители местной администрации, школьники как наши так и немецкие, приходили простые граждане - жители Мерзебурга..., члены семей наших военных... 

Фото 2004 года...

----------


## Revuha

Большое спасибо за отличную фотоэкскурсию! Словно вернулся на 23 года назад... Увидел "родной" аэродром, ТЭЧ и здание управления дивизии в котором бывал почти каждый день в 1988 году. От стоянки нашей 2 эскадрилии, от казармы полка и штаба осталось только пустое место, если судить по космическому снимку. И чего такого плохого мы им сделали, что даже память о нас практически стерли? Наверно западники с америкосами их хорошо прикормили, раз уж забылись такие адские бомбардировки.

О себе: служил в секретной части полка, позже - механиком и командиром отделения в эскадрилии.

----------


## Холостяк

> Большое спасибо за отличную фотоэкскурсию! Словно вернулся на 23 года назад... Увидел "родной" аэродром, ТЭЧ и здание управления дивизии в котором бывал почти каждый день в 1988 году. От стоянки нашей 2 эскадрилии, от казармы полка и штаба осталось только пустое место, если судить по космическому снимку. И чего такого плохого мы им сделали, что даже память о нас практически стерли? Наверно западники с америкосами их хорошо прикормили, раз уж забылись такие адские бомбардировки.
> 
> О себе: служил в секретной части полка, позже - механиком и командиром отделения в эскадрилии.


Только вот несколько не верно, что "прикормили".. Амеры немцев не прикормили. Немцы серьезный народ. Историю они не забыли... Наших в Мерзебурге, да и вообще по ГДР, простые люди помнят и вспоминают добрыми словами. Не простые люди, как и у нас в стране, делают политику и управляют государством... Там много нюансов... Одно замечу.., для так сказать размышления и направления мыслей... Вот огромные заводы в районе Мерзебурга - отлично все наши помнят. Тогда эти заводы принадлежали немецкому народу и были государственной собственностью Германской Демократической Республики, немцы там были хозяевами и причем полными. Сейчас основная доля собственности этих заводов - заокеанская... И не рабочие Мерзебурга продали свои заводы и лишились работы. Так же как, замечу и такой нюанс, что бомбили амеры только завод Лойна, при этом не трогали Буна, так как даже при нацистах, большая доля собственности этого завода была амеровская... Вот так то!

Думаете, почему в Европе еще находится амеровское ядерное оружие, военные бызы.., без всякого размещаются новые подразделения.., то же ПРО!? Защитить от угроз товарища Сталина? Хотя сейчас наоборот получается, что России надо уже защищаться от этих соседей - так блин напичкали Европу войсками и оружием! 
Ответ прост... Если в масштабах Европы, то можно кратко и точно сказать, что Америка держит всю Европу за жопу (полная финансовая зависимость). Что говорить, к примеру, если золотой запас Германии находится в США.... Ссылка: http://gold.ru/articles/news/chto-sl...-germanii.html

----------


## Раиса

> Вот мемориал. Он известен всем, кто проходил службу в Мерзебургском гарнизоне. Там захоронены советские военнослужащие умершие от ран после Победы, как и погибшие от "выстрелов в спину" от недобитых фашистов.., туда перезахоронили военнопленных, так же там находится две братских могилы русских солдатиков - военнопленных умерших в плену еще в 1-ю Мировую...... Шефствовала над этим мемориалом воинская часть "пантонеров" из артгородка. 
> Авиагарнизоновские проводили там церемонию возложения венков на мемориальные праздники как 9 мая, 23 февраля... Участвовали из дивизии, полковые, тыловики.... Построение.., почетный караул со стрельбой... Были представители местной администрации, школьники как наши так и немецкие, приходили простые граждане - жители Мерзебурга..., члены семей наших военных... 
> 
> Фото 2004 года...


Вы не могли бы сообщить точные координаты этого Мемориала...Здесь похоронена моя бабушка, она в списках под № 7-Баскава Раиса Николаевна.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Раиса, похоже вот этот адрес:
Unter den Eichen, Merseburg, Deutschland.



Смотрите подробности здесь: Советские воинские захоронения в Германии

----------

